# Gemma has arrived!



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's a few pics to hold you girls over. I will post more in a bit. 

On the train:









Happy and playing at home:









Sitting in a bag with blankets inside it:


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Awe cutie, her nose is soooo short! Perfect x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Cute!!! Is she adjusting well so far?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love her!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is perfectly perfect! What a sweet face. The "on the train" pic shows what an ideal applehead and muzzle should look like on a puppy!

How will you sleep now just wanting to hold her, play with her and look at her??

Congratulations and good for you for holding out to get exactly the baby you dreamed of!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

O my she is adorable! I bet you are over the moon happy. She looks like she has fallen in love too! Can't wait for more!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is so cute!!!!!!! XD x


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is adorable.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

She is adorable Caitlin! So happy for you  I know your on Cloud 9 right now. Enjoy that precious little girl.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

OOOMMMGGG!!! She's way too cute  congrats! I'll be expecting more pics


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

How sweet!


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

She is just adorable!! So happy for you=]


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh. My. GOSH. That face! Those ears! That button nose! -squeals- I just want to smother her with hugs! :toothy8:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad you held out and got exactly what you wanted! She's a perfect apple head!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh my she is just adorable I just want to squeeze her she so darn cute look at that face. How are you ever going to put her down. I have trouble putting Charlie down he even sleeps with me. No crate for him. He's so smart though he can already climb up on my bed and he's pretty much puppy pad trained so he doesn't need a crate. He just hated it when I try ed and cry ed for 3 hours straight finally I decided not to bother with it. I retired at 50 years old so I'm home and most of the time and when I go out Charlie comes with me.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

She is soooOOOOoooo precious! OK, we got enough photos to hold us over. Enjoy her and don't worry about us!


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she is ADORABLE!!! I can't wait for the day to come when I'm bringing my new puppy home  But as for now, I'll live my dream through you!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Look at that cute little face. Shes so adoreable.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you girls! She is so adorable. She's sleeping in her crate right now. She went in all by herself when she came home and knew that was her bed. She's had two accidents so far, though, lol. She doesn't quite understand what the puppy pad is for yet. She's just tried to tear it up once. I might need to get one of those trays for it.

I can't get her to eat anything at all though which concerns me. I've tried giving her her old food from the breeder, acana, a mix of the two, even some raw chicken and she won't touch anything. I gave her a bully stick as well and she licked it a little then ran away from it. So I put a teaspoon of sugar in her water bowl for now. I hope she'll eat at least a few kibbles or something before we go to bed. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Thank you girls! She is so adorable. She's sleeping in her crate right now. She went in all by herself when she came home and knew that was her bed. She's had two accidents so far, though, lol. She doesn't quite understand what the puppy pad is for yet. She's just tried to tear it up once. I might need to get one of those trays for it.
> 
> I can't get her to eat anything at all though which concerns me. I've tried giving her her old food from the breeder, acana, a mix of the two, even some raw chicken and she won't touch anything. I gave her a bully stick as well and she licked it a little then ran away from it. So I put a teaspoon of sugar in her water bowl for now. I hope she'll eat at least a few kibbles or something before we go to bed. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Maybe try a little warmed up canned food? She is probably just really overwhelmed by her new home!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn, I don't have any canned food.  I could try wetting her kibble with some warm water to try to make it a bit sloshy?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Damn, I don't have any canned food.  I could try wetting her kibble with some warm water to try to make it a bit sloshy?


That might work. It's definitely worth a try. When we got Chloe she wouldn't eat. Eventually, I figured out she was afraid of her bowl because it was stainless steel. She would eat some if I put the kibble on the floor. Maybe you could try that if you haven't already. 

She is absolutely precious though!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes I would wet the kibble.
Don't be alarmed if she does not eat much the first night anyhow, it's a pretty big transition for her.
how big is she? do you know her weight? unless she is extremely tiny I would not worry about sugar crashes. jmo


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG... she is just picture perfect!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwww! im glad shes doing well!  x


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Eeeeeeeeeek!!!! She is so friggin cute!!! She has a short little stubby nose like Sasha. OMG co grats, she is a doll!*


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you all again. 

I just got her to eat a little less than a tablespoon of the food the breeder sent her with by dropping a few pieces in her crate at a time and letting her eat it in bed. She'll pick up the Acana kibble in her mouth, and then she just holds it for several seconds then drops it. I think she doesn't know how to bite it because it's three times bigger than the kibble she has been eating. I'm going to mix it with warm water to soften it up a bit and see if that helps her chew it.

Other than that and having pottied on the floor three times, lol, she is doing really well. She seems very comfortable here. She just wants constant attention or she cries. She's super cuddly. Sweetest little thing I've ever known.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awwww! Have fun with her!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww she is adorable! What a pretty girl...you must be over the moon. :love5:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

she is adorable! love that little Mask


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Caitlin,* Congratulations*! Anything I say will sound like an _echo.._lol She is such a little darling girl. If you have some honey around the kitchen, that would be good to put in her drinking water for a few days.. Enjoy that precious baby.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sooooo cute ears are up!!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. She really is so unbelievably cute. She's to tired. She's been sleeping for the past two hours. It was a long day for her. Plus I think she really wore herself out when we got home because she was playing really rough for a bit. We're going to go to bed now. See you all in the morning.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She's just adorable, congrats! If you're anything like I was you won't sleep much over the next few weeks because you will just want to spend every second with her. has your boyfriend bonded with her yet?


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Charlie is the same age as Gemma and he not very good at eating dry kibble his little jaw just isn't strong enough yet. He's on canned puppy food and just the last day I've be breaking up the kibble and mixing it with his canned food he's getting there but there is no way he can eat just plain dry kibble I would defiantly wet It down and make it soft for her if she's tiny her jaw may not be strong enough yet to crunch up the kibble. I sometimes warm the canned food up for about 6 seconds in the micro wave just to take the chill off Charlie only eats about a tablespoon full at a time. If you warm the food in the microwave make sure you stir it well in case there is hotspots.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations!! She is sooo cute!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she's gorgeous, i love her !!!!


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

congrats, what a precious doll. Bet you love her to pieces already.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

What a precious little girl Gemma is! I bet you are in heaven right now. Maybe you could add a couple more pee pads in her area? I have 3 in our family room. Benny is doing excellent using them. I do have him gated off though, he doesn't have full run of the house and won't for a few more months. 

Glad to hear she ate a little something. Maybe you could crush her food up smaller to see if it helps?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations !! I just adore the pictures--she is gorgeous !!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico initially ate pureed meat in a jar for babies with Nutra-Cal puppy on it---from a tiny baby spoon. they take a while to figure it out. When he did eat kibble he'd carry it in hs mouth then drop it on the floor. Can you get and "meat" for babies like in a jar ?? It is wet and soft and just put a bit in her mouth ??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Gemma! Ur mom was going to name u parsley before. Good thing she didn't because u don't look like a green herb to me o.o


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Caitlin, sweetie I am so happy you are happy! Your baby girl is absolutely
stunning! I am sure you will make a wonderful, caring, loving, loyal mama 
to her! Enjoy every moment, they grow up too fast.

...so when are you getting a second? :coolwink:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww she is so dang cute, looks like a love bug


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

My gosh, she is so adorable! Reminds me of Ember a little bit when we first got her.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the sweet compliments and let you all know she is doing great!

We slept so late today but she slept in with us. No accidents over the night! She used her pad before bed and did a pee and a poop and then she didn't go potty all the way until we woke up at 11, so almost 9 hours! She has her pad available all through the night but she didn't use it. She is amazing. And she has gone over to her pad twice today in the living room and used it. I am so proud of her.

She is eating now as well. She'll only eat the kibble from the breeder right now because the Acana is too big and hard for her to crunch. I am soaking a bowl of it in water right now so that hopefully it just turns mushy, then she can try it for dinner. 

And yes, my boyfriend has definitely bonded with her. He loves her and she loves him. She's so perfect. We love her to death already.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm so happy you are enjoying her! Ember would only eat canned when we got her because she was so tiny. Undersized, most likely. However now she eats her 4health Small Breed (Small breed is always the best idea for a small dog like a chihuahua, by the way) like a big girl, no problem crunching it.

All her baby teeth have fallen out, which makes it easier for her to eat crunchy kibble. Another thing is you can add some doggy gravy to the kibble and mix it up and let it sit for maybe 5 or so minutes, that gives it more flavor (which makes it more appealing) and softens it up quite a bit.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm glad she's eating that's a good thing. She sure is a little cutesy and I notice her ears are standing up pretty good now as well. I'm very curious to know how much you baby weighs its so hard to judge her size in pictures. She looks quite. A bit bigger than Charlie but then Charlie is so so small he was only 15 oz at 8 weeks he didn't get his first shot until he was almost 8 weeks so I won't be taking him into get his next one for another week and a half. I think I may just stop in to the vet office and ask them if they would weigh him for me. That's what I did when he was 8 weeks old. He's grown allot since then. Aren't they just so much fun to have around.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Adorable congrats!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She might be a tiny bit bigger than Charlie. My guess is that she is under 1.5 pounds. The pictures definitely make her look bigger than she actually is.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Perfection :love4:


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

She is lovely, like her head shape and her color. She also looks like a very very sweet girl.
Enjoy her and make lots of pics for us and yourself, the time will fly... and she is grown up before you know...
Think she will be beautiful..


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Caitlin just seen photo's of little Gemma she is gorgeous i'm so happy for you congratulation's. Ruby was at the vet to day for her last jab and she was a little star.


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

_Congratulations! What a beautiful baby! I'm glad to read she's eating. She might like some salt free, or low sodium, beef or chicken broth on her kibble, to soften it and give it more flavor. It sounds like you're getting that figured out, though... She's a little doll!_


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Perfect apple head!!!!!!! <3 she is just so precious isn't she! Congratulations!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, girls.  She is so beautiful and cuddly. She's even pretty smart for 11 weeks! She's already getting the hang of her puppy pads. She goes right over to them on her own when she has to potty. Haven't had an accident since the first two hours she was home. *knock on wood* She's absolutely perfect.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww I love these great updates! She sounds like a sweetheart! Get out your camera and take more pics for us. 

Does she cry in the crate at night? Don't tell me she is sleeping all night and not making a peep!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I am about to upload a few more now. 

Haha, no, she does cry after a few hours of sleeping in her crate at night. Her crate is not closed. Instead she's in a pen directly up against our bed with her open crate, a puppy pad, and food and water. She wouldn't stop crying for over an hour this morning so I finally just picked her up and let her sleep in with us in the bed for a couple hours. My intention is to let her sleep with us full time when she is potty trained, so I don't mind letting her believe it's okay to sleep in our bed with us. I'm just not letting her sleep with us full time yet until I know she can definitely hold it for 8 hours. But she's always an angel when we put her to bed initially.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't give into the crying Caitlin, she will get spoiled(in a bad way).
You are teaching her that if she whines long enough mommy will give in and
comfort her. This is not good. I tell you as a friend, so you could raise a good
girl. Even if you decide to let her sleep with you sometimes, do it on YOUR
terms, not hers. I know it's hard to be the big tough boss lady with a cute
young pup, but believe me it will pay off. Stick to your guns.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, LS. Her crying was actually really bad last night. I'm not going to give into her anymore because I think I made it worse by picking her up in the morning. She'll just have to tough it out. She cried so bad last night for so long that it sounded like she was dying. I ignored her and she would stop for a little bit, but then it started up again in an hour or two. We didn't sleep very much.  No more sleeping with us until she learns to be comfortable on her own.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh! That sounds awful. Penny cried for hours her first night home, I just felt terrible. I hope it gets better.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Thanks, LS. Her crying was actually really bad last night. I'm not going to give into her anymore because I think I made it worse by picking her up in the morning. She'll just have to tough it out. She cried so bad last night for so long that it sounded like she was dying. I ignored her and she would stop for a little bit, but then it started up again in an hour or two. We didn't sleep very much.  No more sleeping with us until she learns to be comfortable on her own.


I feel for you. We learned the hard way too! LS is totally right. Once you bring them into your bed, you almost have to start all over again, because they're smart cookies and remember that you paid attention to them last time. Like you, we had the intention of letting Odie sleep with us eventually, but I'm really glad we stuck to our guns and first trained her to sleep a full night (or Odie's version of a full night... she wakes up too early for this gal) in her crate. Just a few nights ago when I took her to bed, she was whining to get OFF of my bed, because she wanted to go and sleep in her bed downstairs.  Oh, how the times change.


----------

